

Ask HN: What VPS are you using? - _ca

I&#x27;m using Digital Ocean but I&#x27;ve been hearing that they sometimes lock accounts without sufficient explanation of why, so I&#x27;m looking to switch. Suggestions?
======
icebraining
I like TransIP[1]. They're also using SSDs, they're price competitive with DO,
they're hosted in Amsterdam and they've never given me any trouble.

Note: the discounted prices are just for the first month, and they don't
include VAT (21%).

[1] [https://www.transip.eu/](https://www.transip.eu/)

------
keviv
DigitalOcean for last 1.5 years. Was using servermania before that.

Referral Link:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96)

Direct link: [https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/)

------
motyar
DigitalOcean

ref link
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=34a8a2d54244](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=34a8a2d54244)

non-ref [https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/)

------
garysvpa
DigitalOcean.com

Prometeus.com

Host1Plus.com

HostGator.com

SiteGround.com

------
nreece
RamNode is the best I've used so far.

~~~
dholowiski
Can you expand a bit on your experience with ramnode? The prices look great.
Is it reliable, and do you get the performance you expect from them?

~~~
nreece
We have a few VPS's with them, ranging from 2GB to custom 8GB ones. Their SSD
performance, hardware quality and customer reviews are the main reasons we
chose them. You'll find several benchmarks/comparisons if you search around.
Their hardware and network is very stable. Haven't had any downtime with our
KVM nodes in over 6 months. Support team is experienced and prompt. Nick (the
owner) is pretty hands-on too.

------
Joyfield
Digital Ocean and www.citycloud.com

------
jsegura
Linode. I'm so happy with it

~~~
porker
+1 for Linode. Used Rackspace Cloud before, v glad if I never go back.

Also Bytemark's BigV when I want better support.

